# GoodReader et FTP



## UnAm (16 Avril 2011)

Coucou à tous les heureux,


une petite question me taraude, je cherche sur le  net, mais je ne trouve pas quelque chose de concret.
Je sais bien qu'il est possible de télécharger un fichier du FTP à l'iPad via Goodreader, mais est-il possible de faire l'inverse?

La question paraît bête, mais j'ai rien trouvé... Sauf si j'ai mal cherché :rateau:



Bises à tous.


----------



## MrZokho (19 Avril 2011)

Salut.
Je ne pense pas, je vérifie et j'édite mon message quand j'en ai l'occasion. 
Edit : Ah  Ca fonctionne avec Dropbox en tous cas, faut que je teste avec un serveur FTP.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Avril 2011)

Oui, oui, GoodReader upload sans problème vers un serveur FTP.
Maintenant, pour le FTP sur iPad, si tu veux quelque chose de plus évolué, il y a "FTP on the go pro".
Je l'utilise, il est parfait.
Voilà.


----------

